# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Avatar

## daddycool

Na raspolaganju vam je preddefinirani avatar u svezi sa sutrašnjim prosvjedom. Postavite ga kroz svoje postavke. Ovo radim prvi puta pa postoji mogućnost da bude problema. Ako nešto ne štima molim vas da mi javite.

----------

